# sound problems with ThinkPadEdge 15 [solved, sort of]

## cruzki123

[SOLVED]

The headphones continue working when speakers fail. It is not completely solved, but for me it is a valid solution.

[/SOLVED]

I have a very weird problem in a ThinkPadEdge 15 (Conexant CX20582). Sound works for a while but at some point (at random) sound dissapair. The only visible issue are this line in dmesg:

```

[ 8169.237414] hda-codec: No codec parser is available

[ 8189.964704] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

```

The only way of restore the sound is restarting the machine or reload the kernel driver (via rmmod + modprobe). I have tryed to aument the value of bdl_pos_adj via: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe snd_hda_intel  bdl_pos_adj=64
> 
> 

 

or more insene values without luck. I have also tryed to add with model="ideapad" or "olpc-xo-1_5" with and without enable_msi=1 and sound also dissapear after a while.

I have also tested older kernels (and git-sources) without luck and this was very extrange as when I compile those kernels the problem have not shown. This sugest me a user space problem so I have went to stable udev and alsa*  but no way, problem persist. I am out of ideas now. I am starting to think that it is a hardware proble so I will try with a live usb of another distro (or windows I found one) but in the while, did any one have an idea?

Here are the relevant info of my hardware and SO. Thanks in advance.

```

burrow linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha124 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.6.0-rc4 x86_64)

=================================================================                                                                                                                         

System uname: Linux-3.6.0-rc4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_U_380_@_1.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.2                                                                                             

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 Sep 2012 11:30:01 +0000                                                                                                                                        

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]                                                                                                                                                 

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37                                                                                                                                                         

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12                                                                                                                                                          

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2                                                                                                                                                        

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9                                                                                                                                                           

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22.90

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo roslin kde mozilla seden java-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --jobs 2 --load-average 2"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news nodoc parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LANG="es_ES"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/seden /var/lib/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 avi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri emboss encode exif ffmpeg flac gif gmp gpm iconv icu jpeg kde kipi lame laptop latex lcms lm_sensors lzma matroska mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses network nls nptl nsl ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pango pch pcre pdf phonon png policykit postproc postscript ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline semantic-desktop session smp spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink tcpd theora threads truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l2 vaapi vorbis wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1020 epson" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="epson" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

burrow linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

```

```

burrow linux # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       

  0:        126          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:       2584       2658       2601       2649   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          9          5         16          5   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:      56034      56008      55899      55962   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:     363765     363629     364076     364345   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 16:       7800       7724       7657       7777   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

 17:     570211     571022     570667     570028   IO-APIC-fasteoi   rtlwifi

 22:      42347      41974      42046      42046   IO-APIC-fasteoi   snd_hda_intel

 23:      10701      10576      10672      10648   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2

 40:       1138       1170       1087       1177   PCI-MSI-edge      i915

 41:      21060      20883      20927      21011   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

 42:          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:   10454083   10449822   10457431   10456104   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:          0          0          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

IWI:          0          0          0          0   IRQ work interrupts

RTR:          3          0          0          0   APIC ICR read retries

RES:      24050      24025      19407      17189   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:      63527      62342      26744      34125   Function call interrupts

TLB:          0          0          0          0   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:         36         36         36         36   Machine check polls

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

Last edited by cruzki123 on Sat Sep 15, 2012 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Defragger

I think your internal speaker will be powered off, thats the problem with my lenovo x201 too. I dont know what card or codec youre using, when i do 

```
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep 0x1d -A 10
```

with working sound i get Power State D0 and after its off the power state wents to D3. I still dont have a clue why this is happening. Youre able to set the Powerstate with hda_verb to D0 again but this helps just a few minutes...

----------

## cruzki123

 *Defragger wrote:*   

> I think your internal speaker will be powered off, thats the problem with my lenovo x201 too. I dont know what card or codec youre using, when i do 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep 0x1d -A 10
> ```
> ...

 

Thank for the answer, I will check this afternoon. If this is the proble I can make something like a bash script that continously monitor the state and change accordingly. Is a very uggly hack, but if woks... Should I fill a bug in alsa bugtracker?¿?¿?

----------

## Defragger

A really ugly fix  :Very Happy:  The bug tracker of Alsa is down at the moment... could not find the real problem, i dont know who sets the Power State to D3 (maybe alsa) I am still searching for the reason  :Smile: 

----------

## pigiron

You might also try setting CONFIG_SND_DEBUG and recompiling the kernel to try narrowing the problem.

If you get a "hit", then look at snd_BUG and snd_BUG_ON lines in the kernel source code.

----------

## cruzki123

And now thing are wetting weird. I have the same information with and without sound:

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep 0x1d -A 10

```
0x1a 0x1b* 0x1d 0x1e

Node 0x18 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 4

     0x1a* 0x1b 0x1d 0x1e

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x042110f0: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Right

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=37, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

--

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00010034: IN OUT EAPD Detect

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x400001f0: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

```

but seems like the computer have been 4 hour with sound... I don't really now what is happening. I will try adding debug information to the kernel next and see what happend. 

Thanks to all for the help

----------

## Defragger

Oh sorry i typed the wrong line you have to grep for 0x1f (thats the internal speaker) when your sound disappears again.

----------

## cruzki123

Well it seems that we have the same problem.

With sound:        Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Without sound:    Power: setting=D3, actual=D3

I have looking for the hda_verb program or script to make my ugly hack but I have not found it. 

it is a part of some alsa package? or should I put some USE flag?

On the other hand, I have found your e-mail to the alsa-user list and I think we have something different. I my case it seems that the headphones does not work either but I will cheek it.

PS: how can alsa-project be without a bug tracker for more than 2 month?

----------

## Defragger

I got mine from here:

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/tiwai/misc/

I think there are several users on different distros with the same failure

----------

## cruzki123

Well It seems that headphones now works when speakers don't. For me it is a valid solution (way better than the script  :Razz: ) I will mark this as solved.

PS: Something that I have noticed: when the computer is not connected to wifi or playing audio files the sound stand more time.

----------

## Defragger

No real solution for me  :Very Happy: 

Yeah i could see the same behaviour, without wlan after a restart the sound plays much longer, really weird

----------

## Anarchy

 *Defragger wrote:*   

> No real solution for me 
> 
> Yeah i could see the same behaviour, without wlan after a restart the sound plays much longer, really weird

 

According to conexant it is an issue with lenova machines period. I find this hard to believe as my hdmi audio has stop'd working as well. Just figured I would let everyone know what is being communicated with myself and Takashi who is speaking directly with conexant about the problem.

----------

## cruzki123

 *Anarchy wrote:*   

>  *Defragger wrote:*   No real solution for me 
> 
> Yeah i could see the same behaviour, without wlan after a restart the sound plays much longer, really weird 
> 
> According to conexant it is an issue with lenova machines period. I find this hard to believe as my hdmi audio has stop'd working as well. Just figured I would let everyone know what is being communicated with myself and Takashi who is speaking directly with conexant about the problem.

 

I would appreciate if you continue posting news about this issue.

----------

## Defragger

Hm but it had worked, so it has to be a defect in all our lenovo notebooks?

Sounds weird

----------

## Anarchy

 *cruzki123 wrote:*   

>  *Anarchy wrote:*    *Defragger wrote:*   No real solution for me 
> 
> Yeah i could see the same behaviour, without wlan after a restart the sound plays much longer, really weird 
> 
> According to conexant it is an issue with lenova machines period. I find this hard to believe as my hdmi audio has stop'd working as well. Just figured I would let everyone know what is being communicated with myself and Takashi who is speaking directly with conexant about the problem. 
> ...

 

I am thinking it is usespace issue to be honest, I have been reviewing many reports and see no matter how far back one goes the problem is persistent. I will keep everyone informed as more info becomes available.

----------

## cruzki123

 *Anarchy wrote:*   

>  *cruzki123 wrote:*    *Anarchy wrote:*    *Defragger wrote:*   No real solution for me 
> 
> Yeah i could see the same behaviour, without wlan after a restart the sound plays much longer, really weird 
> 
> According to conexant it is an issue with lenova machines period. I find this hard to believe as my hdmi audio has stop'd working as well. Just figured I would let everyone know what is being communicated with myself and Takashi who is speaking directly with conexant about the problem. 
> ...

 

I am sure it is a user space problem as it happen when starting with old kernels (that previously works). The problem wuld be identify the package that cause the regresion :S it is possible to monitor who is changing the state of the driver?

----------

